# Package received!



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I went to order more cigars and saw that they were discontinued. Well... @Mich_smoker sent me 10 of the Nirvana Cameroon Selection that I was searching for and refused payment! Plus sent a couple bodyguards! What a guy. 
Thank you kind Sir.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice sounds like it was meant to be lol it's never a good thing when a cigar you like gets discontinued


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Nice sounds like it was meant to be lol it's never a good thing when a cigar you like gets discontinued


It was meant to be!
I've had several re-orders get discontinued. 
La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje
5 Vegas Miami
Latitude Zero
Nirvana Cameroon


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done @Mich_smoker &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

WABOOM said:


> It was meant to be!
> I've had several re-orders get discontinued.
> La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje
> 5 Vegas Miami
> ...


Sorry to hear that that's gotta hurt I dont think I have experienced that yet hopefully I never will


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

WABOOM said:


> It was meant to be!
> I've had several re-orders get discontinued.
> La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje
> 5 Vegas Miami
> ...


I might have the last un-smoked La Casita Criolla by Tatuaje on the planet...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Be careful what you wish for, we have some Genies around here! Nice gesture Mitch!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Smells like teen spirit!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Smells like teen spirit!


Ha!


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Nicely done

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------

